# Girls hit on me, UberEATS weird



## LAboy

I didnt wanna talk about this, but i thought maybe you guys had similar stories happened to you, please let me know below.
So ever since i started doing UberEATS and Postmates i got like 4 girls numbers, one girl she asked me straight up for my number, she was ugly i told her no, probably she gave me a bad rating, so after this one i started giving my number i dont care cuz i may get a bad rating if i refused, the problem the girls who give me their numbers aint my type haha , the last girl wanted to ride my motorcycle, she asked me if i can teach her, i told her as a joke, you need to tip me first hahah
But anyways, has any of you had some experience like this, one guy told me, he slept with one girl while doing postmates, his first delivery he never get back to work haha
Uber should create UberFLIRT, i bet it will be more successful than UberEATS and Taxi
Girls will order guys by choice hahah


----------



## IERide

Just the type of high-quality girls i’m looking for. 
Hope they didnt spill their beer when you hand them their Big Macs.


----------



## Cableguynoe

LAboy said:


> I didnt wanna talk about this, but i thought maybe you guys had similar stories happened to you, please let me know below.
> So ever since i started doing UberEATS and Postmates i got like 4 girls numbers, one girl she asked me straight up for my number, she was ugly i told her no, probably she gave me a bad rating, so after this one i started giving my number i dont care cuz i may get a bad rating if i refused, the problem the girls who give me their numbers aint my type haha , the last girl wanted to ride my motorcycle, she asked me if i can teach her, i told her as a joke, you need to tip me first hahah
> But anyways, has any of you had some experience like this, one guy told me, he slept with one girl while doing postmates, his first delivery he never get back to work haha


Everyone knows UBER eats is a chick magnet.

It's hard for me, but I stay away from it. 
Don't need that kind of baby mamma drama in my life.


----------



## mikes424

Might be a good idea to do what I told my daughter when she was old enough to date. Memorize the non emergency number of the police dept and if someone you want to leave you alone asks for your number, give them that one.


----------



## UberUber81

Asking for numbers? Pfft. Wait till you get sexually assaulted by 3 cougars for 45 mins, all the while you maintain your cool and being polite. If I was abrupt and rude, I can guarantee that would have been a 3 vs 1 sexual assault story against me to the police. 

Rich *****es with fake titties and legs, lol. I bet they go out as often as they can and try and nab poor young men the same age as their kids.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

LAboy said:


> I didnt wanna talk about this, but i thought maybe you guys had similar stories happened to you, please let me know below.
> So ever since i started doing UberEATS and Postmates i got like 4 girls numbers, one girl she asked me straight up for my number, she was ugly i told her no, probably she gave me a bad rating, so after this one i started giving my number i dont care cuz i may get a bad rating if i refused, the problem the girls who give me their numbers aint my type haha , the last girl wanted to ride my motorcycle, she asked me if i can teach her, i told her as a joke, you need to tip me first hahah
> But anyways, has any of you had some experience like this, one guy told me, he slept with one girl while doing postmates, his first delivery he never get back to work haha


Uber Eats girls are ordering food as a substitute for other desires and cravings that aren't being satisfied.


----------



## jgiun1

LAboy said:


> I didnt wanna talk about this, but i thought maybe you guys had similar stories happened to you, please let me know below.
> So ever since i started doing UberEATS and Postmates i got like 4 girls numbers, one girl she asked me straight up for my number, she was ugly i told her no, probably she gave me a bad rating, so after this one i started giving my number i dont care cuz i may get a bad rating if i refused, the problem the girls who give me their numbers aint my type haha , the last girl wanted to ride my motorcycle, she asked me if i can teach her, i told her as a joke, you need to tip me first hahah
> But anyways, has any of you had some experience like this, one guy told me, he slept with one girl while doing postmates, his first delivery he never get back to work haha


Next stop....Maury for a paternity test


----------



## Jay Dean

I get hit on ...enough...not a lot...if there is any sign of booze (or I should say being tipsy) all bets are off with flirting, it’s not real. No chick wants to be with an Uber driver, at least not in Austin for the long haul so what’s the point lol Maybe I’m just old now and don’t find it fascinating when I’m hit on, and nothing pisses me off more then a chick flirting with me while she is on a date....give the dude the respect, he is paying your way (pretty certain) and not into ruining a dudes time. I’m gripey I know, I just like class all the way around.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

Asking for your number could be a nice social-engineering trick to get your digits to hack your account. Get a Google number (or other number not connected to your Uber account) and keep your real number private.


----------



## Jay Dean

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Asking for your number could be a nice social-engineering trick to get your digits to hack your account. Get a Google number (or other number not connected to your Uber account) and keep your real number private.


LOL it's funny you said that about two years ago a pax was talking to her friend and said I gave him my number after date 3, she said I thought you already gave him your number, she said no my actual number, NOT just a google number are you crazy lol!


----------



## LAboy

Jay Dean said:


> I get hit on ...enough...not a lot...if there is any sign of booze (or I should say being tipsy) all bets are off with flirting, it's not real. No chick wants to be with an Uber driver, at least not in Austin for the long haul so what's the point lol Maybe I'm just old now and don't find it fascinating when I'm hit on, and nothing pisses me off more then a chick flirting with me while she is on a date....give the dude the respect, he is paying your way (pretty certain) and not into ruining a dudes time. I'm gripey I know, I just like class all the way around.


Nice dude, single life is good haha



UberBeamer said:


> You're giving UberEats customers way too much credit. If they knew how to pronounce "social engineering" they'd be using Postmates.
> 
> j/k LABoy, couldn't resist.


Postmates is wack



1.5xorbust said:


> Uber Eats girls are ordering food as a substitute for other desires and cravings that aren't being satisfied.


Haha you kinda right, thats why they stay home instead of going to eat out



UberUber81 said:


> Asking for numbers? Pfft. Wait till you get sexually assaulted by 3 cougars for 45 mins, all the while you maintain your cool and being polite. If I was abrupt and rude, I can guarantee that would have been a 3 vs 1 sexual assault story against me to the police.
> 
> Rich *****es with fake titties and legs, lol. I bet they go out as often as they can and try and nab poor young men the same age as their kids.


You right man, they always side with girls, thats why i am careful, especially LA skunks haha you have sex with them next morning you find yourself in jail haha



Cableguynoe said:


> Everyone knows UBER eats is a chick magnet.
> 
> It's hard for me, but I stay away from it.
> Don't need that kind of baby mamma drama in my life.


Haha mostly girls who order, you right



UberBeamer said:


> I've had a few ladies in my car that were kind of forward and I'm sure I could have gone that way if I wanted. But I'm a faithful husband, so playing the wife card usually works better than a flat out rejection and probably saved the ratings. Maybe try that one next time. "I would give you my number, but I'm not sure what my wife would think."


They will give your number to cops, dont even try, Uber has all info. Haha



IERide said:


> Just the type of high-quality girls i'm looking for.
> Hope they didnt spill their beer when you hand them their Big Macs.


Haha some did


----------



## MadTownUberD

UberBeamer said:


> I've had a few ladies in my car that were kind of forward and I'm sure I could have gone that way if I wanted. But I'm a faithful husband, so playing the wife card usually works better than a flat out rejection and probably saved the ratings. Maybe try that one next time. "I would give you my number, but I'm not sure what my wife would think."


Once I gave a ride to a very talkative lady who told me her boyfriend owns a certain gentleman's club in town, and that he stood her up for the concert I was dropping her off at. She asked me if I wanted to go with her. Repeatedly. She was middle age ish, not bad looking at all, and very friendly/funny.

Of course it would have been a terrible idea for all sorts of reasons....not the least of which was the gentleman's club owner boyfriend who probably has all sorts of "underworld" / black market connections. So I said "It's tempting, but my wife lets me drive Uber so I can make money, not so I can have a good time hanging out". Then she said "let's call your wife and ask her!". LOL!!!

Of course I continued to decline. She eventually gave up and went into the venue by herself.


----------



## chitownXdriver

UberUber81 said:


> Asking for numbers? Pfft. Wait till you get sexually assaulted by 3 cougars for 45 mins, all the while you maintain your cool and being polite. If I was abrupt and rude, I can guarantee that would have been a 3 vs 1 sexual assault story against me to the police.
> 
> Rich *****es with fake titties and legs, lol. I bet they go out as often as they can and try and nab poor young men the same age as their kids.


That's when your dashcam would really come in handy


----------



## backcountryrez

I need to live where you guys live. I've gotten hit on by exactly ONE woman who turned out to be a little crazy...and I was driving her to a therapy session. Guys, OTOH, shamelessly give me their number.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

Just be like "sorry, I'm gay."
Which could backfire if they go "OMG CAN YOU BE MY GAY BEST FRIEND!?"


----------



## LAboy

chitownXdriver said:


> That's when your dashcam would really come in handy


no more spending lol we dont make enough



MadTownUberD said:


> Once I gave a ride to a very talkative lady who told me her boyfriend owns a certain gentleman's club in town, and that he stood her up for the concert I was dropping her off at. She asked me if I wanted to go with her. Repeatedly. She was middle age ish, not bad looking at all, and very friendly/funny.
> 
> Of course it would have been a terrible idea for all sorts of reasons....not the least of which was the gentleman's club owner boyfriend who probably has all sorts of "underworld" / black market connections. So I said "It's tempting, but my wife lets me drive Uber so I can make money, not so I can have a good time hanging out". Then she said "let's call your wife and ask her!". LOL!!!
> 
> Of course I continued to decline. She eventually gave up and went into the venue by herself.


people cheat left and right in LA, so many uber drivers told me they cheated on their wife, not even joking, with all theses LA models lol



backcountryrez said:


> I need to live where you guys live. I've gotten hit on by exactly ONE woman who turned out to be a little crazy...and I was driving her to a therapy session. Guys, OTOH, shamelessly give me their number.


haha crazy ones are dangerous



JTTwentySeven said:


> Just be like "sorry, I'm gay."
> Which could backfire if they go "OMG CAN YOU BE MY GAY BEST FRIEND!?"


haha, they like gay people cuz they pay for them too and they laugh at their behaviors lol


----------



## backcountryrez

This saved me the hassle of any false complaints.

I don't currently own a dash cam.


----------



## LAboy

backcountryrez said:


> View attachment 213805
> 
> 
> This saved me the hassle of any false complaints.
> 
> I don't currently own a dash cam.


Good one lol, but thats for cars, not for bikers


----------



## MelaninFellow

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Asking for your number could be a nice social-engineering trick to get your digits to hack your account. Get a Google number (or other number not connected to your Uber account) and keep your real number private.


Sounds like this beta loser doesnt get any. Whenever Im on social media, I practically get advertisements for hot singles in my area begging for me.


----------



## Transporter_011

LAboy said:


> I didnt wanna talk about this, but i thought maybe you guys had similar stories happened to you, please let me know below.
> So ever since i started doing UberEATS and Postmates i got like 4 girls numbers, one girl she asked me straight up for my number, she was ugly i told her no, probably she gave me a bad rating, so after this one i started giving my number i dont care cuz i may get a bad rating if i refused, the problem the girls who give me their numbers aint my type haha , the last girl wanted to ride my motorcycle, she asked me if i can teach her, i told her as a joke, you need to tip me first hahah
> But anyways, has any of you had some experience like this, one guy told me, he slept with one girl while doing postmates, his first delivery he never get back to work haha
> Uber should create UberFLIRT, i bet it will be more successful than UberEATS and Taxi
> Girls will order guys by choice hahah


It's only weird if you make it weird. If you're getting didge from doing UberEats then that's a good thing man, you're making Uber proud here. Maybe you will become eligible for UberBachelor of the month badge or something but I would steer clear from that if I were you.

Reminds me of my younger days of doing pizza delivery, albeit only temporarily because my car was utter shit at the time and I mostly liked eating the pizzas rather than actually delivering them anywhere.


----------



## LAboy

Transporter_011 said:


> It's only weird if you make it weird. If you're getting didge from doing UberEats then that's a good thing man, you're making Uber proud here. Maybe you will become eligible for UberBachelor of the month badge or something but I would steer clear from that if I were you.
> 
> Reminds me of my younger days of doing pizza delivery, albeit only temporarily because my car was utter shit at the time and I mostly liked eating the pizzas rather than actually delivering them anywhere.


lol funny one, they should pay me more than, i actually work hard for them


----------



## Bpr2

Picked up a drunk wife when I first started and she was all flirty and at the end she reached over and directed my face at her and she leaned in. 

I commented on her nice wedding ring before she could kiss me and she goes back in her seat and drunk giggles and says “oh yeah, I’m married huh?” 

Weirder still, on the way to drop off she’s all “you remind me of my step brother” is that a good thing? “Mmmhmm a very good thing”

‍♂


----------



## Uberdaddyo

one time a guy kept inviting me to go with him to a concert i was dropping him off at. Claimed to work at some upscale night club in miami. Dropped him off by himself and of course no tip.. not a country fan if i was maybe would have joined him. Kinda felt sorry for him


----------



## LAboy

Bpr2 said:


> Picked up a drunk wife when I first started and she was all flirty and at the end she reached over and directed my face at her and she leaned in.
> 
> I commented on her nice wedding ring before she could kiss me and she goes back in her seat and drunk giggles and says "oh yeah, I'm married huh?"
> 
> Weirder still, on the way to drop off she's all "you remind me of my step brother" is that a good thing? "Mmmhmm a very good thing"
> 
> ‍♂


Thats actually weird lol


----------



## Bpr2

LAboy said:


> Thats actually weird lol


Tell me about it. Lol.


----------

